# Microsoft urges Nokia to offer Windows Mobile devices



## Third Eye (Feb 8, 2008)

> Software giant Microsoft is in discussion with Nokia about plans to have the handset maker add Windows Mobile-powered devices to its portfolio
> Virtually all Nokia phones currently run the Symbian operating system and such a move would be a major change for the industry leader.  Microsoft’s mobile communications business international marketing director John Starkweather confirmed talks were taking place with Nokia but would not confirm when any announcement would be made.
> “They obviously have significant investments in Symbian but there are a lot of places where we have significant synergies and we would love to see the day where those synergies would extend completely with Windows Mobile,” he told IT Wire.
> While Nokia phones don’t yet have a Windows OS, they do use a range of other Microsoft software. This includes ActiveSynch for connecting to Exchange Servers and the PlayReady DRM technology used to protect purchased music and video content.
> ...



Source


----------



## praka123 (Feb 8, 2008)

^bad!M$haft is trying its best?


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 8, 2008)

I think Nokia is actually better off without them right now, and Microsoft is just trying, seeing the marketshare of Nokia. I hope Nokia doesn't bite.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 8, 2008)

One or two Winmobile based from nokia would be nice, atleast it gives developer a choice.


----------



## ThinkFree (Feb 8, 2008)

Another way found by Microsoft for getting funds to buy Yahoo if the deal goes through. I don't want to see that happening


----------



## iMav (Feb 8, 2008)

asnvin said:


> Another way found by Microsoft for getting funds to buy Yahoo if the deal goes through. I don't want to see that happening


what logic is that 

on topic as charan said a few models on win mo platform would be great


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 8, 2008)

M$ Mobiles will be good if a few handful of handsets are released, but they are not good for a complete platform makeover because Windows Mobile is one of the most virus ridden, security holed and unstable mobile OSes. Besides, for other guys, Palm, Symbian, etc are familiar territory and Linux is great for high end mobiles(sadly no cheap stuff can run linux).

I am still waiting for Android, the Pocket Linux meets Open Java SDK themed mobile OS, will hit the 5k mobile market as soon as it launches. If it happens, there will be no problems in calling mobiles nano computers.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 8, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Windows Mobile is one of the most virus ridden, *security holed and unstable mobile OSes*.


Who told you that?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 8, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Who told you that?


see the list of viruses for it and you will know. Palm is next. then symbian.


----------



## Pat (Feb 8, 2008)

I have been using Windows-mobile based phones since more than 2 years now..apart from the occasional crash, there are no issues with it.IMO, WM is one of the best OS in its class and I dont think it can be even compared to linux on phones,which is still quite immature on mobile platform! Things may change with android, but presently, linux just does not make the cut!


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 8, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> M$ Mobiles will be good if a few handful of handsets are released


 
That's all Microsoft is telling Nokia to do.



> Windows Mobile is one of the most virus ridden, security holed and unstable mobile OSes.


 
Sopurce plz.



> Besides, for other guys, Palm, Symbian, etc are familiar territory and Linux is great for high end mobiles(sadly no cheap stuff can run linux).


 
Wait....how?????

There are only handful of PDS & Phones with Linux in it compared to the vast number of models available with Windows Mobile. Let Android come, Windows Mobile 7 is waiting with a compleately new MinWin based core....muhaahahahah


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 8, 2008)

agreed that linux mobile as of now) is still something like a hack on Linux kernel, as its minimum requirements equal the same of desktop/server linux. but that does not mean it has issues.

The main reason I like linux mobiles is because there is endless customisation options and endless software options available for it, and most of them come free. Look at VLC for example. Can I have it in a Windows Mobile ? Then there is the fact that I can have my PC's terminal even on the mobile. Software developed for linux desktop can often be run on linux mobiles. These are only some of the things that make linux an attractive option for mid range to high end mobiles.

These are only some of the reasons why Linux and Macintosh mobiles(sorry knock the S out) rock.


----------



## utsav (Feb 8, 2008)

I think it will be a good move 4 nokia


----------



## chesss (Feb 8, 2008)

For those interested..
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ACCESS_Linux_Platform
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palmos#Modernization



> The Access Linux Platform, sometime referred to as a "next-generation version of the Palm OS" is an open source-based operating system for mobile devices developed and marketed by Access Co., of Tokyo, Japan. *The platform includes execution environments for Java, classic Palm OS, and GTK+-based native Linux applications.*



Basically palm is moving towards linux


----------



## Pat (Feb 8, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> The main reason I like linux mobiles is because there is endless customisation options and endless software options available for it, and most of them come free.



Windows mobile has better community support, better customization options than any linux on "mobile"! And yes, a lot of them are available for free too  

Checkout xda-developers (thats heaven for windows-mobile phones)!



> Look at VLC for example. Can I have it in a Windows Mobile ?


Its not worth porting it to Windows mobile because there are plenty of brilliant media players already available (and free) like TCPMP! Also, there is a port of mplayer (from linux) to windows mobile 



> Then there is the fact that I can have my PC's terminal even on the mobile.


You can do it and a lot more on WM!



> Software developed for linux desktop can often be run on linux mobiles.


Its all about effort to port any app! Its not applicable ONLY to linux!


----------



## PCWORM (Feb 8, 2008)

Windows mobile has a small Software library as compared to the Symbian
platform,,,u can get any damn software if u have a symbian cellphone!


----------



## praka123 (Feb 8, 2008)

windows mobile may be attracting potential windows users as the ui looks the same  isnt it?


----------



## Pat (Feb 8, 2008)

PCWORM said:


> Windows mobile has a small Software library as compared to the Symbian
> platform,,,u can get any damn software if u have a symbian cellphone!


You seem to be mistaken, my friend..Windows-mobile has the second largest library of softwares (next only to symbian)! Functionally speaking, can you tell me one "type or category" of software thats present on Symbian and not on Windows-mobile ? I doubt if theres any!



praka123 said:


> windows mobile may be attracting potential windows users as the ui looks the same  isnt it?



Its true in some sense..the intuitiveness, the similarity is definitely there and it does help..no doubt about it


----------



## RCuber (Feb 8, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> The main reason I like linux mobiles is because there is endless customisation options and endless software options available for it, and most of them come free. Look at VLC for example. Can I have it in a Windows Mobile ?


Come on dude.. dont start windows linux war... 

Look here  for VLC for wince


> Then there is the fact that I can have my PC's terminal even on the mobile.


You can get windows remote desktop even on Symbian/java phones.
Link



> Software developed for linux desktop can often be run on linux mobiles.


wihtout any modification? I doubt so .. 
I can run winmobile apps native without any modifications on windows and vice versa as far are there is no PC/mobile specific code written.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 8, 2008)

^still it is more probable to run a linux software for pc whose source is provided can be ported very easily to mobile platform.guess what win mobile cannot reach that 

didja know that debian got ports for arm too?
read this :
*www.debian.org/ports/
BTW,I hope blind people wont end up making M$haft another monopoly(nokia is the #1 in mobile platform) in mobile platform.thats the end of freedom which ur enjoying now. 

think twice before buying a win mobile.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 8, 2008)

@charan: VLC has already been ported to wince ? I have been out of touch with its developement team and forums for over an year. Guess I missed a lot.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 8, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> agreed that linux mobile as of now) is *still something like a hack on Linux kernel, as its minimum requirements equal the same of desktop/server linux*. but that does not mean it has issues.


 
Wait....that is not an issue? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif




> @charan: VLC has already been ported to wince ? I have been out of touch with its developement team and forums for over an year. Guess I missed a lot.


 
That's why we say, first learn how to use Windows, then compare.



> Software developed for linux desktop can often be run on linux mobiles.


 
No, compleately wrong. A linux app for desktop cannot run on a Linux mobile just like that without porting.



> ^still it is more probable to run a linux software for pc whose source is provided can be ported very easily to mobile platform.guess what win mobile cannot reach that


 
Holy...f****gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif. You mean to say it is easy to port an application made for Linux Desktop which runs usually on a much powerful CPU then mobile phone & lots of RAM (like 256 MB in Desktop while 16 MB in Mobile Phone).....wow, .net sux then, it is useless where there is a common code for both Desktop & WinMobile *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif


----------



## Pat (Feb 8, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> That's why we say, first learn how to use Windows, then compare.



Whats the need for him to learn anything ? Just updated knowledge on the same helps


----------



## PCWORM (Feb 8, 2008)

Pat said:


> "Windows-mobile has the second largest library of softwares (next only to symbian)!"


I was sayin the same thing yarr,,,nothing more


----------



## RCuber (Feb 8, 2008)

> didja know that debian got ports for arm too?
> read this :
> *www.debian.org/ports/


if im not mistaken most of the midrange/highend phones use arm processors.



MetalheadGautham said:


> @charan: VLC has already been ported to wince ? I have been out of touch with its developement team and forums for over an year. Guess I missed a lot.



Is there any point in choosing a mobile if one application run on it or not? 
If people dont get VLC player for a perticular mobile they will choose another player.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 8, 2008)

praka123 said:


> windows mobile may be attracting potential windows users as the ui looks the same  isnt it?


 
Not only that, the integration with Windows Vista is awesome. Just connect the phone to your computer running Vista & Windows Mobile center automatically starts, syncs your outlook calender, mails, notes & To-Dos, Music Library with WMP11 & book marks to & fro with IE 7.

What else can u ask for? Umm...go ahead, do ask...I m sure it is already there.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 8, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Wait....that is not an issue? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


learn before posting.
Linux has ultra low system requirements, starting at 12 mb ram, and a 100mhz processor. Linux is NOT windows.

It never has stability issues on any platforms, because it is a highly modular and advanced kernel.

And yes, I checked that nightlie build. Its dated 2005, and it was given up since it was pointless trying to port a great app like VLC to some third rate platform, as that process was quite difficult, and efforts were better concentrated elsewere.

first learn how to use windows ? What do I gain by that ? Do I assure myself a virusless future ? Will I be proudly able to say that I am part of the great community who created an entire computing architectural revolution ? Will I be able to say that I am a UNIX admin now ? I tried to mess with windows for long enough. I don't want to start yet another flame war, but I think you have gone a bit too far in your trying to stuff windows up everybody's throat and pissing them off.

and you are actually trying to compare something new like .net that is not even fully usable, to well established time tested and proved stable platforms like linux, QT and GTK+ ? Honestly, you need to read linux a bit.

And as far as porting is concerned, the process of porting is terribly easy in UNIX compared to windows. Besides, I am talking not of QT and GTK+ apps, or even M$ Dot Net, but I speak of other smart user oriented stuff like ncurses.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 8, 2008)

@gx:  l!nux users want terminal


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 8, 2008)

Charan said:


> @gx:  linux users want terminal


thats what I meant by ncurses.
especially inresource critical embedded environments, terminal or text mode is very useful when coded to make it suffitiently interractive, because while in normal cases we may need a screencast of a bug, in terminal mode copy pasting the output to somebody is enough to explain what happened.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 8, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> thats what I meant by ncurses.
> especially inresource critical embedded environments, terminal or text mode is very useful when coded to make it suffitiently interractive, because while in normal cases we may need a screencast of a bug, in terminal mode copy pasting the output to somebody is enough to explain what happened.



You could just said .."Error reporting"...


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 8, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> learn before posting.
> Linux has ultra low system requirements, starting at 12 mb ram, and a 100mhz processor.


 
And even at such low end system requirment it runs Gnome & KDE, & a full blown UI, *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif. Stop joking



> It never has stability issues on any platforms, because it is a highly modular and advanced kernel.


 
Have a look at Windows CE core, which is made for mobile phones, Windows 7 Photon Core, & MinWin unlike Mobile Linux which as u said is a hack of desktop linux


> And yes, I checked that nightlie build. Its dated 2005, and it was given up since it was pointless trying to port a great app like VLC to some third rate platform, as that process was quite difficult, and efforts were better concentrated elsewere.


 
It's there fault that they stopped porting, not the fault of Windows Mobile. RealPlayer, WMP anyone? Why Port VLC to a mobile phone, I mean....tell me a good reason plz.



> first learn how to use windows ? *What do I gain by that ? Do I assure myself a virusless future ?* Will I be proudly able to say that I am part of the great community who created an entire computing architectural revolution ?


 
Yup.



> and you are actually trying to compare something new like .net that is not even fully usable, to well established time tested and proved stable platforms like linux, QT and GTK+ ? Honestly, you need to read linux a bit.


 
Isn't it the other way arround Gautam


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 8, 2008)

What a discussion! If I had the authority to give you all awards, I'd haf given you millions of dollars for entertaining all of us. 99% of the people posting in this thread (which includes the Lin boys and the Win boys) are simply speaking in air. I mean.. its so funny.. trying every possible way to turn it into a Lin vs. Win thread! Come on... take a break. This is the cellphone platform not your desktop to argue in the same way! A lot is different here.

Ontopic:
I'd really like to see few WM models from Nokia and SE. But I doubt there wud be many models coz Nokia now owns the Symbian S60 platform and SE Symbian UIQ.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 8, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> What a discussion! If I had the authority to give you all awards, I'd haf given you millions of dollars for entertaining all of us. 99% of the people posting in this thread (which includes the Lin boys and the Win boys) are simply speaking in air. I mean.. its so funny.. trying every possible way to turn it into a Lin vs. Win thread! Come on... take a break. This is the cellphone platform not your desktop to argue in the same way! A lot is different here.
> 
> Ontopic:
> I'd really like to see few WM models from Nokia and SE. But I doubt there wud be many models coz Nokia now owns the Symbian S60 platform and SE Symbian UIQ.


I got so pissed off trying to argue pointless things with saurav that I decided to give good old gandhigiri a look again. Sit and do nothing till the right time comes.

anyway, Ontoppic: Was it Nokia who bought TrollTech ?


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 8, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> What a discussion! If I had the authority to give you all awards, I'd haf given you millions of dollars for entertaining all of us.


 
I don't know about the others, but I want it 



> Ontoppic: Was it Nokia who bought TrollTech ?


 
Yes


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 8, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> I don't know about the others, but I want it
> 
> 
> 
> Yes


1. The award ? Sure. I would gladly accept it 
2. Then that even more lowers the chance of them selling wince phones, as they wanted to get hold of Qtopia and produce something great. So until the trolltech investment pays off, they may not concider other investments.


----------



## iMav (Feb 8, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> This is the cellphone platform *not your desktop* to argue in the same way! *A lot is different here*.


 by this do u mean what i think u mean


----------



## krazzy (Feb 8, 2008)

@infra, Motorola also owns 50% of Symbian UIQ and SE the other 50%.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 8, 2008)

UIQ is still not as good as Symbian s60. s60 is the best Mobile OS ever invented. Though it would be good to see Windows Mobile 7 on High end nokia fones esp Communicators.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 8, 2008)

krazyfrog. said:


> @infra, Motorola also owns 50% of Symbian UIQ and SE the other 50%.


Mebbe.. there were talks. Dunno what happened. But its not related to Nokia anyways!


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 8, 2008)

After , Acquiring Trolltech , i think Nokia will be more interested in releasing Qtopia based Mobile phones .


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 9, 2008)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:


> After , Acquiring Trolltech , i think Nokia will be more interested in releasing Qtopia based Mobile phones .


Thanks for backing up my statement. Anyway, TrollTech was bought for a proper reason. It was not just for investment. It was also not for QT. It was because Qtopia was a competition for Nokia and they decided to assimilate it into themselves. Now you can expect them to first release a few mobiles using Qtopia. Only later will Windows CE be concidered. So I think we can safely say that by the time they concider wince, version 7 will be out of wince.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 9, 2008)

qt is still free baby!if nokia tries to play smart we can expect a fork of qt for Linux !


----------



## utsav (Feb 9, 2008)

lol


----------



## krazzy (Feb 9, 2008)

@infra, see here. Moto did buy 50% of UIQ from SE. The RIZR Z8 is based on UIQ 3.1.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 9, 2008)

^^^ Yes dude. My point was that with these in place the chances of Nokia or SE coming up with WM are bleak


----------



## hellgate (Feb 10, 2008)

when is Windows Mobile 7 coming out.i'm seriously thinking of getting myself a WM 6 device but if WM 7 is slated to be launched in a few months then i can wait.

if Nokia agrees to come out with WM fones then i wud like to see fones like N95 8Gb running WM and having touch screen.


----------



## mehulved (Feb 10, 2008)

praka123 said:


> qt is still free baby!if nokia tries to play smart we can expect a fork of qt for Linux !


u-turn


----------



## praka123 (Feb 10, 2008)

^not ofcourse!I am still not supporting it personally.but said that for many a foss devels who uses qt


----------



## alsiladka (Feb 11, 2008)

I dont expect nokia to release any WM phones. They own the major share in S60, which is a major compititor of WM.

Currently, WM is a mess, not something for the general user, It is more suited for the corporate set up. This is something which even MS has accepted, and they said that we shall brig WM up to the level by WM 8, not WM7. Eventhough 7 does look good, there is still a long way ahead for WM.

Its very very messy and seems more all over the place!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 11, 2008)

Well SE ha come out with WM...lets see what they do with it..The XPERIA


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 11, 2008)

by the time WM7 is out, Android will be waiting out there. So M$ Better watch out.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 11, 2008)

Android being a new platform will tak some time to get accustomed to and gain acclaim..MS however crap it may b with its mobile operating systems is making some great partnerships...Android however willcome with manufacturers outside SE anfd Nokia whcih is a big blow


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Oct 11, 2008)

As most of the users of wm are corporates it will be better if Nokia makes wm mobiles in its E series .. i wud really like if a win mobile comes with a gud screen and nokia can do so .....



VERY VERY OFFTOPIC ::::::::::


gx_saurav said:


> Wait....that is not an issue?
> ................
> ................
> wow, .net sux then, it is useless where there is a common code for both Desktop & WinMobile



Holy moley ,,, this guy has some issues with linux or is blinded by love 4 windows ....... now I am not saying that it's bad that u love windows it's a personal choice ...... 
But plz listen to what the dude is saying and then bash him 

U saying that windows mobile has a lower hardware requirement than mobile flavors linux let alone desktop linux ..HAHAHA...... plz say this in laughter challenge for geeks ( i'm sure Japan will have a show like this)....... or u can do so on the lines of the angry german kid series on utube..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 11, 2008)

^^nice bump


----------



## Jayanth.M.P (Oct 11, 2008)

nokia must have some models released atlest 2-3 per year which carry Windows Mobile OS. Sometimes the plain symbian menus suck. now wait a few minutes i will also jump into the bashing arena.....lol


----------



## CadCrazy (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol. Digit Forum needs more flaming threads like this one. 
No Flames = Boring Boring Digit Forum 

Come on guys. Thori to flaming karo yaar


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 12, 2008)

Whoa... a bump!


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 12, 2008)

mehra.rakesh said:


> As most of the users of wm are corporates it will be better if Nokia makes wm mobiles in its E series .. i wud really like if a win mobile comes with a gud screen and nokia can do so .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




VERY VERY VERY VERY OFF TOPIC::::::

WTH^^^^^^


----------



## aritrap (Oct 14, 2008)

I hope Nokia produces phones which run Android rather than the crappy Windows Mobile. 

Symbian, Android, Mobile Linux and the Maemo OS are much better than Windows Mobile any day because of their lower hardware requirements.


----------

